# Does FM3 give rise to possible problem with own vehicle?



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

If in the country with an FM3, could one fly out, returning before the expiry of the one-year period allowed by that FM3, but leave the vehicle in Mexico while away?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes ... I do it every year


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, quite common. My cousin would do that a lot, because he had to travel quite a bit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FM3 is a multiple entry/exit visa with no restrictions. You may leave your car behind and fly, unlike with an FMT document which requires that the vehicle leave Mexico with you.


----------

